# Extra lean beef mince



## brasco (Mar 3, 2007)

How "good" is this meat? when i say that i mean is it all the Sh!t? or is it actually good quality? its from asda.

cos i have been making burgers from it and they are very tasty, and i was thinking of making it part of my every day diet!

I was thinking of adding it to my cutting diet as a no carb meal!

i would get a butcher to mince some streak but cant really afford it at the moment!

if the Extra lean mince aint that bad i reackon i could chow down 500g a day piece of p!ss lol!

BEEF CAKE :lift:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

should be fine mate, a couple of guys on the board use that stuff, think theres only someting like 4g fat per 100g or something similar


----------



## brasco (Mar 3, 2007)

quick response thanks mate!

thats what i wanted to here cos the burgers are well nice and i know exactly whats in them!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

brasco said:


> How "good" is this meat? when i say that i mean is it all the Sh!t? or is it actually good quality? its from asda.
> 
> cos i have been making burgers from it and they are very tasty, and i was thinking of making it part of my every day diet!
> 
> ...


I think Pscarb mentioned using this in another thread somewhere mate 

Beefcake!!!  let me see if I can find it for you


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

alright mate here is the thread -

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/28898-red-meat-while-dieting.html

hope that helps Big lad!


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Never done me any harm,i use it in a Chilli couple of times a week.


----------



## brasco (Mar 3, 2007)

Captain Hero said:


> alright mate here is the thread -
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/28898-red-meat-while-dieting.html
> 
> hope that helps Big lad!


hi mate!

cheers for that glad its not to bad im sick of chicken!


----------



## Robleerob (Dec 9, 2006)

brasco said:


> quick response thanks mate!
> 
> thats what i wanted to here cos the burgers are well nice and i know exactly whats in them!


nice one! how do u cook em? george foreman?


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

Aye its good stuff. I use the sainsbury version for bolognese or chilli.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i use it when i make my homemade burgers...very nice indeed


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

bought some thursday, she's making me homemade burgers today ready for when I get in from gym......It's great having an old fashioned mrs who likes cooking for her fella.....

Plus she's a filthy b1tch in bed as well


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

do you have to say that all the time it just makes me sad  that my missis is not the same...............................................she can't cook


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

robsta9 said:


> bought some thursday, she's making me homemade burgers today ready for when I get in from gym......It's great having an old fashioned mrs who likes cooking for her fella.....
> 
> Plus she's a filthy b1tch in bed as well


Got her well trained there mate, mine is cooking me some chilli b4 I go out and watch us get ar$eholed by Chelsea


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I eat loads of mince, cook extra and take it in for lunch with rice...


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> do you have to say that all the time it just makes me sad  that my missis is not the same...............................................she can't cook


lmao, well she's good at the most important thing then mate......so it's all good.

Also, it's not too bad if they're not good in bed but can cook. Just get a filthy ho' on the side....best of both worlds


----------

